# Single din into a Double din



## julius maranan (Jul 23, 2004)

i have a 93 325i and i just wanted to know how i can turn my single din into a double din cause the TV im tryin to get is a double din and the e36 is only a single.... is it possible to relocate my air conditioner controls?


----------



## MikeCTM2 (Jun 21, 2005)

putting a double din unit into a '93 325i is not possible, unfortunately.


----------

